# New CPC-A looking for job Baltimore area



## ijhead (Nov 19, 2009)

I have just passed the CPC test and boy the posts I'm reading are not painting the rosy picture I was presented with while in school.  Any hints, leads, tips would be appreciated.


----------



## nancy milbrand (Nov 21, 2009)

I passed certification in july this year 2nd in class in buffalo ny,No job offers so I relocated to Tulsa OK, been  here a month and a half no jobs


----------



## TamCox47 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Cosing Jobs*

Did you all pass the CPC the first time?  I just took mine and failed.  I have to take again in December.  But not sure it is worth it.  Im not seeing anything here in Missouri either unless you have your CPC and 2 years experience.  The schools really suck you in and tell you that you can make all this big money and I am really not even sure it is worth taking the exam again if there are not any jobs available.  I am really a little turned off by the whole thing, and then to here that in other states there arent any jobs either is really disheartening.  I even live between 2 big cities Kansas City and St. Louis and not really even seeing anything unless you have CPC and 2 years of experience in hospita.


----------



## skiboi (Nov 22, 2009)

*jobs*

Hello everyone
I know this job market is really bad and very discouraging for the coding field. I graduated in 06 I had done my internship at a hospital/ clinic in La Crosse, WI. I moved up here in July after graduating in May, spent a good year just finding work. I had my sights set on just getting into the hospital were I did my internship and that is what I did. I worked with a guy who was employed at the hospital and he helped get me in. Hold your breath though I spent the next year working in a housekeeping position. I was telling everyone that would listen that my intent was to get into a coding position. Luckily I had a lady from HR stop me in the hall one day and told me of a position that had been posted. Long story short I got the job, still being mentored by the same lady who did most of my internship training. I was very, very lucky to be in the right place and the right time to get my job. Me being male I think had some baring on getting my job also because they wanted someone that the providers might be more on the same plane with when it comes to education and auditing. 
Set your sights on a job and go for it, there may not be a straight path to the career of your choice but you'll get there, never give up.


----------

